# Eventide Black Hole



## James Marshall (May 10, 2017)

I've just noticed this is on a rather tempting sale:

https://www.eventideaudio.com/promo/reverb_sale

I don't suppose anybody here uses it and could recommended it? I already own Valhalla Room and Shimmer.

Also, if I do spot a deal that's not mentioned in Commercial Announcements, is there an appropriate place to post it?

Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (May 10, 2017)

I am definitely buying this. I need to do a lot of Sound Design soon and this looks like the perfect tool for the job! Cheap as Chips!


----------



## rvb (May 10, 2017)

Woow thanks for the tip! I was always really interested in this reverb. Now is probably the best time to just go for it haha.


----------



## James Marshall (May 10, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I am definitely buying this. I need to do a lot of Sound Design soon and this looks like the perfect tool for the job! Cheap as Chips!


It's quite a hefty discount. Strangely I was listening to new Slowdive album when I spotted it, it's almost like it was fate...

Also you are correct, it's currently cheaper than the worlds most expensive chips.


----------



## Joram (May 10, 2017)

I've used a couple of times. You can hear it a.o. on the sax in the break of this song: 
Certainly going to purchase it.


----------



## Anders Bru (May 10, 2017)

Downloaded the demo today, and am definitely buying it! Sounds incredible. I did a side-by-side comparison with a couple of the Valhalla reverbs, and I preferred the Blackhole (depends on what kind of sound you want, of course).


----------



## j_kranz (May 10, 2017)

Black Hole is fantastic... very much worth the offer price, some cool modulation too which can add some spice to it.


----------



## PeterBaumann (May 10, 2017)

I bought it in a similarly discounted sale on black friday I think, it's a fantastic plugin. Perhaps not for your generic orchestral reverb, but for piano it's one of my go-to's now, and as jononotbono says, amazing for sound design opportunities


----------



## JBW (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this with us! Additional discount at audiodeluxe as well.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 10, 2017)

I listened to the demos but can't hear anything that B2 can't do already...
Am I wrong?


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 10, 2017)

I love and use Black Hole all the time for sound design. Eventide has these sales periodically so i picked up all my Eventide products that way. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 10, 2017)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> I listened to the demos but can't hear anything that B2 can't do already...
> Am I wrong?


Download the 30 day demo and compare for yourself.


----------



## MillsMixx (May 10, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> I've just noticed this is on a rather tempting sale:
> 
> https://www.eventideaudio.com/promo/reverb_sale
> 
> ...



I bought this on a Black Friday sale for a ridiculously low price that I couldn't pass up. 
Actually the simple default setting is perfect... just the right amount of space on projects I use.

However...
I prefer Shimmer over Black Hole. 
I think it's better as it just adds a certain, well... "shimmer" to the sound. 
I don't even own Shimmer but often find myself just using the demo and bouncing the audio during times that it doesn't cut out.
That said, Black Hole is an excellent plugin with automation features unlike any other plugin and certainly worth that sale price. Good to have both. Oh, and Sparkverb is pretty cool too.


----------



## James Marshall (May 10, 2017)

Seems to have universal approval. I pulled the trigger! (I couldn't really resist at that price), and I am a sucker for huge reverbs. Thanks everyone.


----------



## synthpunk (May 10, 2017)

When comparing plugins I actually preferred Shimmer over Black hole. But after I got the Strymon Big Sky I stopped using both plugins


----------



## Living Fossil (May 10, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I prefer Shimmer over Black Hole.
> I think it's better as it just adds a certain, well... "shimmer" to the sound.



Black Hole has no function that transposes the signal. 
If you have Reaktor there's a free Boscomac ensemble called "Stellar" which has that feature.


----------



## jononotbono (May 13, 2017)

Just bought it. Looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## shangsean (May 13, 2017)

I think B2 certainly matches and/or beats Blackhole for massive reverbs. B2 sounds bigger and richer, but Blackhole is a lot lighter on cpu and has its own character. Blackhole is not as versatile and is more of an effect style reverb. I have both and don't regret it. It's still definately worth demoing Blackhole even if you own B2. As someone else stated, Blackhole does sound great on piano. The ribbon control on Blackhole is pretty nice too.


----------



## Garlu (May 13, 2017)

Exponential Audio's R4 has some beautiful sound design patches too. 
But for the current price, Blackhole is a great option!


----------



## Living Fossil (May 13, 2017)

Garlu said:


> Exponential Audio's R4 has some beautiful sound design patches too.
> But for the current price, Blackhole is a great option!



That's true, i really like R4's freeze function.
Still, Blackhole has another vibe.


----------

